# How Affectionate Are Your Shepherds?



## Melina (Feb 20, 2010)

I'm just curious if it's natural for GSD's to be very affectionate? I know they're supposed to have an aloof temperament, but I figure that's with strangers, not their "family". I'm still interested to know to what degree everyone's GSD shows you affection...

Koda is very affectionate towards me, and to a lesser degree my family. He likes to be around me at all times, not to the point of smothering, though I don't necessarily consider that "affection". He does, however, like to bury his head close to me quite often. Whether it be in my armpit or chest if I'm laying on the couch, or in my lap if I get on the floor with him. I don't always allow him on the bed, but if I do while I'm laying there, he curls up as close to me as possible and lays his head on my chest. Other times he'll put his front paws on the bed if I'm on it and try to snuggle as close to me as he can that way...

When he shows this kind of affection, he makes me think of a child who wants to curl up next to their parent, or wants a hug. It's almost like I can see that kind of want in his eyes when he's trying to get close to me. I love it, I think my Koda is wonderful.  I'm just wondering if anyone else's Shepherds are like this?


----------



## mssandslinger (Sep 21, 2010)

zero is like that for me. he always sits next to me or leans on my legs. always has to be around me. he goes up to other people to be pet but then comes right back to me.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Mine are both very affectionate with us. Keefer is more needy about physical closeness than Halo, but she does seek it out sometimes and certainly doesn't shy away from it when either of us initiate it. He's just as cuddly with strangers, but Halo is more discriminate. Generally, she likes people and enjoys their attentions, but if I have a toy other people disappear for her. Now if THEY have a toy...... 

Keefer would be smeared all over me like peanut butter if he could find a way. :wub:


----------



## Sigurd's Mom (May 12, 2009)

Sigurd seems to not be that affectionate. He rarely comes up to us for pets, when we come home he could care less, but he does cuddle me/give me kisses at night-time in bed. He likes to be scratched, but never initiates it. I always hug him and pet him though, most of the time he'll walk away.  In public he seems to keep an eye on me, always watching people/listening out for sounds, but doesn't lean against me or try to be "close". I think he's just super independent and likes to be tough or something, lol. With him being un-affectionate most of the time, I taught him the command "hugs" so he'll jump up and lean against me so I can give him a huge bear hug, I don't think he likes it very much (he doesn't squirm away, he gets more of a "oh mom" look in his eyes)... hahaha. Around the house he does follow me often room to room, so I guess that could be considered affection, but I just think he's just looking out for me!


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

all of my gsd's have always been very affectionate with myself, immediate family. 

My male dodge, was big time velcro, always had to be touching me. whether on my feet, leaning, whatever..Masi is a smooze to, sleeps on top of me practically, always "rightthere"..

With outsiders, a couple were 'golden retrievers',,but the majority of the ones I had/have, don't much care for outsiders, tolerating of them, but could care less


----------



## Rerun (Feb 27, 2006)

Very affectionate!  Akira is the only one overly affectionate with just about anyone. The others are very aloof with people outside of friends/family that they know well.

Audrey is the only one who doesn't really "come around" to people outside her close inner circle, so to speak. She is a love bug with us and people she knows really well.

Micah is typical shepherd - aloof when you meet him, but friendly and playful once he's known you for a few minutes.

Akira loves everyone.


----------



## Dainerra (Nov 14, 2003)

Rayden likes everyone and believes that all strangers were put on Earth to adore and admire him. 

I am, by far, his favorite person. He gets excited to see me coming in the door. He loves the whole family, but he will follow me every where. If I am in the bathroom, he is laying outside the door. When I go into the kitchen, he at least watches everything I do. He makes regular rounds, even at night, to check on everyone


----------



## CaseysGSD (Oct 15, 2010)

Blitz is not fond of stranger but will warn up once she meets them a few times and know they are "safe" her greeting to them will be "happy ears" and a few kisses and then she's done with them LOL

As for us, she is very happy to see my husband and is always up for a good rubbing from him. She really loves my children and beats me up the stairs to their rooms to as soon as she hears them wake up in the morning and asks to be put up on their beds so she can kiss them good morning. When it's time for school pick up, I only have to ask her "Do you want to go get Brooke and Payton"....before the sentence is finished she is waiting by the car door, she sleeps the whole way there but as soon as we enter the pick up line she is on the edge of her seat looking for them.

As for my, completly another story...I am 110% her number 1, she is my shadow and SOOOO lovey with me!


----------



## Wolfiesmom (Apr 10, 2010)

Wolfie is a big mush. My neighbor said that Wolfie would climb into my skin if he could! LOL! He's always trying to sit in our laps and wants lovins all the time.


----------



## Melgrj7 (Jul 5, 2009)

Very affectionate to me and family, and friends. If he doesn't know you, well you won't be a stranger for long!


----------



## jakeandrenee (Apr 30, 2010)

Jake likes to be close but not very affectionate. He has his moments but I have to initiate the belly rubs, or the petting. He always has to be where I am but not touching me....and he gives me the "love eyes" from across the room.


----------



## Ruthie (Aug 25, 2009)

My pet sitter said it best. "He just tolerates this 'petting thing' that the humans want to do as a quick break before we play ball again."

The only time he is what I consider affectionate is when he is sick or really tired. Sometimes at bed time he lets me scratch his ears and neck and I get the occasional lick on the cheek.

He is a velcro dog though and I guess some people call that affection.


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

Molly is very affectionate, but has her limits.lol. There are times she wants to be left alone so she will go and lay down somewhere away from everyone. If someone new comes to the house she is very cautious. She will sniff, and watch you. If she feels threatened she will stand her ground and bark at you. She did this to my sister's ex-boyfriend, and he turned out to be a not so nice person.

Tanner is also very affectionate, but he will be protective if need be. Otherwise he is a complete love bug. He loves to cuddle and rub against like a cat.lol. Very vocal.


----------



## Rerun (Feb 27, 2006)

Ruthie said:


> My pet sitter said it best. "He just tolerates this 'petting thing' that the humans want to do as a quick break before we play ball again."
> .


Akira to a "t"

She will be very affectionate, but then immediately runs to get her ball and bring it back. She has very, VERY, high ball drive and will do anything for a ball. She would have made an excellent narcotics dog. Too bad she was bred to be a guide dog.


----------



## Veronica1 (Jun 22, 2010)

Panzer loves attention and he always has to be very close by. He lays on my feet when I'm cooking, which I like because then I know where he is! He is most affectionate in the mornings. He helps me wake my husband up - I tell him, "Go find daddy" and he jumps on the bed to lick my husband's shaved bald head & face - ears down - tail wagging. Love it.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

All three of my dogs are affectionate, but I think Karlo is the most. When I am sitting on the couch, he'll come up and just smother me, leaning in close as he can get~ his neck in my face and will stay there tight til I tell him to move!
He "spoons" me every morning when my DH leaves the bed and then lays on my feet until I get up. 
Onyx and Kacie love to be loved on, but don't solicit it as much as Karlo does. They all try to keep the others away from me when they have me. 
The other family members aren't that into the dogs, so the dogs don't go there for snuggles. With other people all three are aloof, if they know the people then they are warmer. Little kids are foreign to them, they really don't like them and Onyx is reactive to them.


----------



## kidkhmer (Jul 14, 2010)

Karma is very affectionate...but only with primarily me and then Grace second ( 2 yr old daughter ) and wife running third. Strangers can certainly get some love if they call her over but she won't go looking for it. She will actively seek me out and either place a single paw on my knee if I am sitting and let me pat her endlessly or if I am lying down she will come over and do the "flea search" where she clenches her teeth and nibbles away behind my ear looking for cooties with her warm breath huffing away. I love that :wub:. 

Karma also loves it when I get her in the UFC / TapOut hug. She is lying on the floor and I straddle her on all fours and smother her whilst rubbing her neck etc. She licks and "starts her engine" GRRUUUOOWWAAAHHHGROOOOO . I can pick her up under the front legs and rub her belly while she stands and I also use her as a pillow if she is conked out and I want to lie on the floor and watch telly which is nice too.

Overall, I think she is a great mix of not too much but just the right amount of love. :hug:


----------



## JKlatsky (Apr 21, 2007)

Ike- VERY. Like a Cat he just rubs back and forth along your legs until you scrub on him.

Argos- VERY. When he's excited he will take you out. When he's calm he will lay on you so you can't move. 

Anka- Does a slobbery ball in your lap and maybe two feet punched in your middle count as affection? Except when she's in heat...then she's kind of weird and gives kisses instead of bites. 

Cade- Likes to lay next to you and chew on your arm.

Tag- Is in his "busy" stage. He would really rather you didn't hold him back. But he's pretty lovey when he's 1. Tired 2. Having a bath 3. Sick

I kind of think they get more affectionate as they get older...


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

my dogs are affectionate with us. If you dont live in the house and you're not a regular.... dont even think about getting anything from them easily. Riley is the only one who is all for attention from most everyone. They tend to be that typical aloof with strangers.


----------



## Melina (Feb 20, 2010)

kidkhmer said:


> Overall, I think she is a great mix of not too much but just the right amount of love. :hug:


Completely off topic, but since it's my own thread, I don't care...

I clicked on the link in your signature and began reading the post (I'm assuming that's you doing the talking?) about the "Short Suits". Oh man, I about spit out my drink at this part:



> Yes…I DO know. NO guy in his right mind would wear one of these nonce suits unless he was a card carrying chutney ferret.


:rofl:


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

Omy was the best dog that ever lived and she wanted to be touched more out of reassurance than anything- then she'd move just out of range- strangers, forget about it. Uschi and I have had a total of 3 unsolicited mushy moments- she plans what my husband calls our love fests when we're alone in the laundry room, no one is looking and she lets down and enjoys a massage. Stosh is very affectionate especially in the morning and evening. Funny how they're all so different.

And I have to say- even though I'm from CT, I've lived in Texas long enough that I would have to kick the short suit guy's butt just 'cause


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

Bianca is very affectionate, and she isn't aloof at all. She is very alert around strangers but as soon as I "introduce" her to someone new (tell her they are ok) she loves to get attention from them. Now, if it is someone she has not been introduced to, or they are acting suspicious or are on "her" property that's another matter.


----------



## Montana Scout (Sep 27, 2010)

if you call chasing my leg around and biting my ankles every chance he gets affectionate then he is the most lovable puppy in the world!!! LOL


----------



## Hunther's Dad (Mar 13, 2010)

Both of my females are affectionate, but Hunther, not so much. Britta and Cuddleswill jump up and slobbertongue me to death when I come home, but Hunther just drops a slimy Kong toy in my lap and expects me to throw it. He does tend to follow me from room to room, but not as a velcro dog; he just wants to know where I am.

One cool thing about him is, his tail wags when I just walk into a room with him. I don't have to say anything. He just does it when he sees me.


----------



## Yiorgo1026 (Oct 6, 2010)

My girl is very independent! If i want to pet her she will lay there all day if i wanted her too, but she never initiates it. However she is alway close to me, she follows me everywhere and always takes naps with me. ( Me on the couch and her on the floor next to me). She is also very protective. But in the traditional sense i do not think she is affectionate. (she never comes up to me to pet her) I've only had her for a month perhaps she will warm up to me later. I would actually like if she was a bit more affectionate.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

Shasta throws herself onto my lap for attention. She's 6 months old and definitely has some growing left to do. We're working on nicer ways of asking for attention instead of the surprise outta no where pounce. One minute my lap is clear and the next i have an almost 50lb dog taking over.


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

See my signature.


----------



## FG167 (Sep 22, 2010)

Madix isn't a GSD buttt he's WAY more solicitious about affection than my lab lol. He always has his head on my arm, chest, leg, in my armpit. He LOVES to cuddle up and be pet - even if it's just a hand resting on his side. He is a leaner too - BIG leaner. He also gives kisses - but only to me really. He's extremely affectionate with my family and a couple of friends he's grown up with. Strangers he'd just as soon they leave him (and me) alone but will tolerate a pet if I tell him to. However, if we're working, he doesn't want me distracting him by petting him - heaven forbid! AND he'll more quickly add a stranger to his "friend" list if they play with him - specifically with the Chuck-It. He'll be friendl-IER if they give him treats but the ultimate is to play. I ADORE this dog. My lab on the other hand, I know adores me to no end but prefers to be nearby and only pet sometimes - when he asks for it lol. They both sleep with me, down by my feet but sometimes Madix will crawl up, put his head on my pillow and talk to me - he's adorable.


----------



## bianca (Mar 28, 2010)

Dainerra said:


> Rayden likes everyone and believes that all strangers were put on Earth to adore and admire him.


This is Molly to a T! With me she lies at my feet or ON me if I am lying on the couch. When I let her out of the crate in the mornings she straight away flops at my feet for a cuddle/belly rub!


----------



## Deuce (Oct 14, 2010)

I've heard from several breeders and books that altered females tend to be the most affectionate, however i've had a lot of wonderful males.


----------



## Stogey (Jun 29, 2010)

DJ likes to be close to his family, whether curling up on the floor by my feet, sleeping on his rug in my son's bedroom or waiting at the bathroom door for me to finish my shower. He'll lay his head in my lap to get an ear scratch and then slowly turn away and look back at me with those big brown eyes as if to say " Scratch my butt Dad " ! But when he's done he's done, he'll walk away and either stroll the back yard or fall asleep on his rug.  I LOVE MY GSD !!!


----------



## PaddyD (Jul 22, 2010)

Melina said:


> I'm just curious if it's natural for GSD's to be very affectionate? I know they're supposed to have an aloof temperament, but I figure that's with strangers, not their "family". I'm still interested to know to what degree everyone's GSD shows you affection...
> 
> Koda is very affectionate towards me, and to a lesser degree my family. He likes to be around me at all times, not to the point of smothering, though I don't necessarily consider that "affection". He does, however, like to bury his head close to me quite often. Whether it be in my armpit or chest if I'm laying on the couch, or in my lap if I get on the floor with him. I don't always allow him on the bed, but if I do while I'm laying there, he curls up as close to me as possible and lays his head on my chest. Other times he'll put his front paws on the bed if I'm on it and try to snuggle as close to me as he can that way...
> 
> When he shows this kind of affection, he makes me think of a child who wants to curl up next to their parent, or wants a hug. It's almost like I can see that kind of want in his eyes when he's trying to get close to me. I love it, I think my Koda is wonderful.  I'm just wondering if anyone else's Shepherds are like this?


 +++++++++++++++
Absolutely! My female is the same with me. Although she is almost as affectionate with my wife. She is disinterested in strangers when we are outside, almost aloof but warms up gradually. When someone comes to the house she barks aggressively, but the minute they come in and are introduced she is fine and friendly.


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

Sinister is my big, affectionette, dramatic, baby boy. :wub:

He is the biggest sweetheart to me. He likes to cuddle, he enjoys hugs, he likes to lay his head on my lap, he loves holding hands (he gives me his paw and then he holds onto my hand with it) he lays next to the couch when I'm laying on it. He looks at me with his big soft eyes and he melts my heart. :wub::wub::wub::wub:

He is very, very friendly with the people he knows. He loves them all.


----------



## ba1614 (Feb 17, 2010)

PaddyD said:


> Melina said:
> 
> 
> > _I'm just curious if it's natural for GSD's to be very affectionate? I know they're supposed to have an aloof temperament, but I figure that's with strangers, not their "family". I'm still interested to know to what degree everyone's GSD shows you affection...
> ...


 My 11 month old girl behaves in the same manner.


----------



## WolfCrest (May 13, 2010)

Tora is the sweetest, friendliest (Sometimes too much), most OMG YOU ARE HERE TO PLAY WITH ME YAYYYYYY!!!!!!!!!!!!!! dog I have ever met. She has never met someone she does absolutely fall over herself to have you pet or hug her. She will curl up on my bed and if I move she will scoot over until she is right on top of me again. Complete sweetheart.

Jericho is a different dog with different people. He reminds me most of the time of those little boys in movies you see that are trying to be all tough and their mom will hug them or give them a kiss and the little boy says "Mooooooommmmmmmm." And gives her a look. That is my dog... *sigh* He will accept me hugging and loving on him but unless he wants something he has no interest in asking for pets. When we are out he always has to be in eyesight of me. One time at the dog park my mom and I had the dogs out there and I went to grab something out of the car and he was franticlly pacing the fence when I came back. I got in the gate and he jumped up on me, which he doesnt do without being asked, and had this look like "Never leave me again". My mom said she tried to get him and he avoided her while he was looking for me. 

Don't get me wrong he is sweet and a love but he is kinda like uhh people with everyone else. The only exception to this being children... He LOVES children.


----------



## Krymedogg (Sep 10, 2010)

Cinco is very affectionate...On the bed every morning after being invited and gets his chest rubs and massage in.....if it's not enough time he whines loud or growls..then he is ready for the day

I love the fact that he is not a licker.....

Krymedogg
Keizer, OR


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

Hondo reminds me of Clint Eastwood. He comes across like he is tough and aloof but deep down he really wants to be loved. He is always in the room with me, but he doesn't have to touch me. When we are outside and he is running through the pasture he always stays close to me, never going far away. 

Hondo will lay on the floor and watch me, just stare as if waiting for me to say something. I can look at him and raise my eyebrows and he'll wag his tail, like he thinks that is the funniest thing in the world. If I say, "What?" he'll get up and put his head in my lap for a good face & eye scratch. Like he is saying, "Well, if you insist I suppose I can handle a good face scratch."

He uses Hubby for a good butt scratch. He'll walk beside him and just stand till Hubby scratches him. I've watched them together and Hubby will do it absent mindedly (like he can be on the computer or phone or talking in person to someone) and I think Hondo knows it. 

I can certainly understand what an earlier poster stated about the "Love Eyes". I can be in the worst of moods, and when Hondo stares at me I just melt.


----------



## jakeandrenee (Apr 30, 2010)

Jakes sounds a lot like Hondo....


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

jakeandrenee said:


> Jakes sounds a lot like Hondo....


I can honestly say that my biggest concern about gettng an additional GSD is I would hurt Hondo's feelings. Like there is a secret bond between us and if I brought in another GSD I'd be breaking the bond. I know it's silly, and eventually I'll get another...but still, when he looks at me......:wub:


----------



## APBTLove (Feb 23, 2009)

All of mine have been very affectionate.. Constantly physically touching and loving on me and wanting it in return. J makes sure to wake me up every morning by slobbering on any exposed skin and just loves hugs (he stands up for them).

Sparkles, my mutt, will seek it out occasionally, nudging and licking a bit, but otherwise she's happiest being near me or having me touch her..


----------



## 48496 (Sep 1, 2010)

Dakota is very affectionate, but she doesn't like to cuddle with us. She'll always come by and nudge me or my hubby to get attention. She loves to have her tummy rubbed and she really loves it when you rub her ears. She usually follows me all through the house. She'll greet us and our kids at the door with her tail wagging. If someone comes to the door and she knows we're ok with them, she'll greet them with a wagging tail too. Otherwise she barks like crazy when someone is at the door.  

At four months old, Jackie is very affectionate with everyone. She'll greet anyone at the door with a wagging tail. She also seems to be getting over the land shark phase quicker than Dakota did. Jackie loves to cuddle. She loves to lay on our laps. Any old way will do for her, just as long as she's on your lap. I can't wait to see if she's still going to do this when she gets much bigger, lol. If I'm cooking in the kitchen, she wants to lay on my feet. Hmmm, I wonder if she'll want to lay in bed with us once she's finally completely housebroken and not kenneled at night anymore. I'll have to wait a few months to see if that will happen.


----------



## liv (Sep 1, 2010)

Kododa likes to be close by, but has never been a super cuddly dog - she will let me if necessary, but she would rather be laying by my feet, or with her head in my lap. She prefers it if my DH and I are in the same room, and if he is upstairs and I am downstairs, she is on the landing so she can keep an eye on us both.

Our foster, Onyx, on the other hand, would be happier if he could crawl inside my skin. That can be a bit tricky since he is a 90 lb, one year old. He tries to crawl in my lap any time I'm sitting down, he shoves his head under our arms and just lays there with his head in my lap and stares at me for as long as I will keep petting him. He is a true velcro dog!


----------



## trish07 (Mar 5, 2010)

Phenix acts like a cat! Always wants attention. When we don,t give attention, he makes some strange noises, he pokes us gentely. If this not works, his new weapon is to put is head on our knees and look at us with a bit of white in his eyes.

He loves to sleep with his head on our knees!


----------



## VegasResident (Oct 4, 2006)

Binky (RIP): Not a cuddler, did not really warm to people. Followed us EVERYWHERE like velcro and truly was loveable, curling up on bed, but not a on your lap cuddler.

Romeo (5 months old): Lives by his name. My gosh, who and what doesn't he love? Still waiting to find out. Loves a 5 minute belly rub and once he stops mouthing I am sure will be a couch cuddler.


----------



## dhfitch (Oct 19, 2010)

I wish Reagan was a little more affectionate. He clearly loves his family, and is getting better about being cuddled. He still won't really lay down with me for a nap yet, he thinks I want to play. He really seems to favor my wife, even though I feed him and am more gentle in reprimands than she is. She worked at a kennel though, so I always figured she knows something I don't.


----------



## EchoGSD (Mar 12, 2010)

Echo is most affectionate with my hubby; he can't go anywhere without her being almost physically attached to him. With the rest of the family she's very friendly: playing, tail wagging, belly rubs, snuggles. With outsiders, even those she's known for her entire life, she's very aloof. It's why we don't do therapy visits anymore...she just doesn't care for strangers touching or talking to her, she just ignores it.


----------



## PaddyD (Jul 22, 2010)

Abby is alternately affectionate and aloof. If I am sitting on the floor she will lie down next to me for a while, then get up and lay down just outside the door of the room or in the next room. Whenever I move about the house she follows me unless my wife is cooking, then she is no longer my dog. 
She will come and sit next to me and let me know it's OK to pet her or she will nudge me until I start to play. Right now she is alternating between laying down near me or in the next room which has sliders for her to look out.
Abby is all about Abby.


----------



## Runswithdogs (May 8, 2010)

Regen is affectionate but not in a snuggly kind of way...she likes to be close to us and when we come home or go to pick her up, she realllllllllly wants to jump up and "hug" with her tail wagging a mile a minute. 
When she is relaxed, she loves a tummy rub, but she has to be in the right mood. She does always flop over for some lovin as soon as I let her out of her crate in the mornings...it is so cute.


----------



## ShenzisMom (Apr 27, 2010)

Shenzi has to be watching us-if I am in the bathroom and BF is in the kitchen she will find that perfect spot where she can see both of us. If it is not possible to be watching both of us she is either walking back and forth or laying in the middle. She does have the uber cute tendency to randomly walk over and bury her head in our lap(ostrich style, hard to explain. Its like shes hiding, try to take a pic next time). Shes the type of dog that loves her attention but is happy to just be 'over there' watching. She is turning into quite the snugglebug though!


----------



## Deuce (Oct 14, 2010)

Deuce is attached to me at the hip. I can't even take a shower without him having his head poked through the shower curtain


----------

